# Q9000 vs Core i7 720



## pbdr

So I'm planning on buying a laptop to replace my desktop (in sig).  I'm focussing on ASUS as they have been good to me in the past and are considered some of the better laptop makers.

Anyhoo, I am looking at the 16 inch variety.  So I;m looking at two one, with a the Q9000 and one with the Core i7 720.  Obviously, the i7 is faster, but the Q9000 is less expensive and the rest of the specs are better (and still pretty fast).

My question is, will the Q9000 still be viable in 3 - 4 years?  Do I really need to pay the extra $300 - $350 for the i7?

I will be using this for work and play, some gaming, but nothing too strenuous...

Thanks for any help!


----------



## ganzey

pbdr said:


> So I'm planning on buying a laptop to replace my desktop (in sig).  I'm focussing on ASUS as they have been good to me in the past and are considered some of the better laptop makers.
> 
> Anyhoo, I am looking at the 16 inch variety.  So I;m looking at two one, with a the Q9000 and one with the Core i7 720.  Obviously, the i7 is faster, but the Q9000 is less expensive and the rest of the specs are better (and still pretty fast).
> 
> My question is, will the Q9000 still be viable in 3 - 4 years?  Do I really need to pay the extra $300 - $350 for the i7?
> 
> I will be using this for work and play, some gaming, but nothing too strenuous...
> 
> Thanks for any help!



well, 4 years ago dual cores were just coming out. IMHO, i think a q9400 will still be good in 3-4 years since it is still a top of the line cpu, except the i7 of course, i think the main thing to look at is the graphics card because future games will be more grapically demanding.

do yu have any specific models you are looking at? is so plz post links


----------



## Matthew1990

Q9xxx is actually fast as i5 or maybe faster.


----------



## pbdr

ganzey said:


> well, 4 years ago dual cores were just coming out. IMHO, i think a q9400 will still be good in 3-4 years since it is still a top of the line cpu, except the i7 of course, i think the main thing to look at is the graphics card because future games will be more grapically demanding.
> 
> do yu have any specific models you are looking at? is so plz post links



This is the q9000 model I'm looking at: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220613

ASUS i7 comps are about 250 - 300 bucks more...


----------



## maroon1

The i7 720QM is faster that Q9000

But what is the specs of the i7 laptop ?


----------



## pbdr

maroon1 said:


> The i7 720QM is faster that Q9000
> 
> But what is the specs of the i7 laptop ?



Core i7 1: ASUS - http://www.mwave.com/mwave/SkuSearch_v3.asp?scriteria=8307581

Core i7 2: HP - Approx $1,075 (Genuine Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit	
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-720QM Processor (1.6GHz, 6MB L2 Cache, 1333MHz FSB)	
4GB DDR3 System Memory (2 Dimm) from 2GB DDR3 System Memory (2 Dimm)	
Hard drive	FREE Upgrade to 320GB 7200RPM SATA Hard Drive with HP 
1GB Nvidia GeForce GT 230M	
15.6" diagonal High Definition LED HP Brightview Widescreen Display (1366x768)	edit
LightScribe SuperMulti 8X DVD+/-RW with Double Layer Support	
Networking	Intel Wireless-N Mini-card with Bluetooth	
HP Color Matching Keyboard)

These two compared with the Q9000 I showed above...

Obviously the HP is a better buy, but overll quality is important and from what I have heard, ASUS is significantly better than HP.


----------



## The Chad

If I were you I'd go with the HP. Unfortunately I don't have first hand experience with their notebooks but the desktops I've bought from there are good.  Asus is, however, better. 

Definetly the i7 though over the Q..


----------



## ducatidragon

*just what i was looking for*

I'm in a similar predicament, I'm choosing between 2 alienwares, and the same processor trade off is the issue.

On one hand is the M15x, with the 17 720QM, 4GB 1333 DDR3, 250HDD,
and a GTX 260M.

On the other hand is an M17x, for 200 more, with the

Q9000, 6GB 1066 DDR3, 2 HDDS @ 500GB Raid 0
and the same GTX 260M   I'm really torn here, the M17 seems better but the only thing really stopping me is if I can upgrade to an i7 on that motherboard or not, the other thing is the m17 can SLI and raid, the 15 cant. Any input guys?


----------

